# Favorite Mac Lipstick and Blush Combo



## noni (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi All,

was wondering what your favorite color matches for lipstick and blush?
For myself I love mac Taupe lipstick and Raizin powder blush. Together it's a nice natural look for my skin.
I may be NC50 with the regular foundation.


----------



## HerShe (Mar 30, 2009)

Combos: 
Format blush with Touch lipstick- Nude look with a nice glow
Intenso blush Duo with Sweetie lipstick-cute pink look
Raizin blush with Big baby-my fav look ( i know you said lipstick but I love this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## noni (Mar 30, 2009)

*Oh, no don't tell me that about touch lipstick I was looking at that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm trying really hard to not buy for the next week.*


----------



## HerShe (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noni* 

 
_*Oh, no don't tell me that about touch lipstick I was looking at that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm trying really hard to not buy for the next week.*_

 
Since I was so late on hopping on the N collection Touch was my only choice and I love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it. I definitely recommend you taking a look


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

since buying the earth2earth grand duo, i really like pairing it with So Scarlet lipstick.

love thing blush with Astral lipstick is another fav of mine.


----------



## cocodivatime (May 8, 2009)

NARS Lovejoy blush with MAC Siss lipstick and any clear or fleshy gloss on top


----------



## Phannimal (May 12, 2009)

I'm an NC 42 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Way to Love lippie with Dollymix blush or Freckletone lippie with Gingerly blush.


----------



## iadoremac (May 12, 2009)

dame edna's kangarouge and grand duo blush


----------



## K_ashanti (May 12, 2009)

i don't wear lipstick much but i love love joy mineralized blush, with she loves candy lipglass


----------



## Boasorte (May 13, 2009)

I'm not much of a "nude" color kinda gal, but since my fave color is pink, and so are my lips lol
I like "sweetie" lipstick wooo hooo


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 25, 2009)

love joy blush & beaux l/g or viva glam iv l/s & viva glam vi l/g


----------



## Prototype83 (May 27, 2009)

I love Touch l/s with Salsarose blush.  I got alot of compliments on that combo.

ETA:  Devil Blush w/ Coral Polyp (LE)
        Spaced Out (LE) w/ Sunsational (LE)


----------



## mac_attack77 (May 28, 2009)

Breath of Plum and Chignon Lipstick

Summer Rose Beauty Powder and Magnitique Lipgloss

(I am maybe NC 32?)


----------



## priss (May 29, 2009)

this is not for the faint at heart:

devil blush (pro store only) contoured w/ dirty plum blush (pro store only and about to be perm discontinued in pot and pan form), highlight the high cheek bone w/ gleam eyeshadow.

mouth deep love l/s lined w/ nightmoth liner.


----------



## Sisa (May 29, 2009)

Intenso Blush and Brave or Cosmo l/s

And since I got today the On a Mission Blush I love to wear it with Viva Glam II l/s, it looks very plummy and cool


----------



## MAHALO (Aug 31, 2009)

My favorite natural everyday look is Gingerly blush with Nice Mix Up lip gloss. This look is subtle but very pretty on my MAC NC45/BB Golden skintone.


----------



## Sisa (Aug 31, 2009)

Currently I LOVE this Combo. It's MAC Well Dressed Blush and MAC Patisserie Lipstick


----------



## lovely333 (Sep 1, 2009)

light over dark with viva glam V on lips

NC50


----------



## crystrill (Sep 1, 2009)

X rocks blush with 5n lipstick
nars dolce vita blush with too faced living in sin lipstick <--- new fav!!!!


----------



## highonmac (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh this is fun! 

Mac Stark Naked with Nars sex machine velvet lip pencil or Mac viva g VI se (FAVE)
Nars Gilda with Mac Vegas Volt 
Nars Dolce Vita with vivaglam v
Mac well dressed with Nars Roman Holiday!


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 3, 2009)

Notable + X-Rocks with Sweetie l/s is a nice combo

Merrily blush with Cockney/ Lady bug l/s


----------



## nids (Apr 30, 2010)

Mac Twig lipstick with Sunbasque blush looks absolutely awesome !


----------



## loriblu (May 6, 2010)

I really love mac saint germain lipstick and bronzer on cheeks!Thats my favorite combo for summer days


----------



## Senoj (May 6, 2010)

My favorite lipstick is Sophisto or Viva Glam V with Springsheen blush. Springsheen is all my all time favorite blush!


----------



## jazmatazz (May 7, 2010)

I like Melba and/or Peachykeen on cheeks, Ravishing on lips. Fun summer look!


----------

